
Ask HN: Which React Native tutorials should I take? - siquick
Most of the tutorials I&#x27;ve found seem to not use ES6 - is this important?
======
ColCh
ES6 classes and stateless components (aka arrow-components) are now standart
things. You can continue use React.createClass, but may be this will be
deprecated (however, I'm not sure about it)

For learning RN... they move fast, better is to create pet project from fresh
RN generator (CLI: react-native) and go on.

------
dzek69
no, it's not. I actually enjoyed working with React ES5 "classes" more than
ES6 (but I had to switch cause of work standards)

